Ask HN: Why hasn’t the £30 contactless payment limit been raised yet? - Kaibeezy
======
chewz
Master and Visa doubled the limit for contactless transations in Poland today.
From 50PLN (ca 12€) to 100PLN.

------
Kaibeezy
I sure don’t want to touch that terminal to enter my PIN.

